# Bọng mắt to là gì? Nguyên nhân gây bọng mắt to và bọng mắt dưới bị sưng



## luuanh95 (29/8/19)

*1. Bọng mắt to là gì?*
_Bọng mắt to_ là quầng thâm ở mắt thường xuất hiện khi bạn thiếu ngủ, khóc quá nhiều hoặc do yếu tố bẩm sinh.





​
_Bọng mắt dưới bị sưng_ luôn là rào cản khiến chị em không dám để mặt mộc ra đường bởi nó không những xấu mà còn khiến chị em trông như già thêm vài tuổi.

_Bọng mắt to thì sao_? Bên cạnh việc ảnh hưởng đến vấn đề thẩm mỹ thì bọng mắt quá to còn gây cản trở tầm nhìn của mắt khiến mắt luôn vướng víu khó chịu và sẽ rất nguy hiểm nếu như bạn tham gia giao thông.

*2. Nguyên nhân gây bọng mắt to*
Trước khi tìm hiểu về các _cách trị bọng mắt hiệu quả nhất_ hiện nay thì chúng ta cần tìm hiểu xem nguyên nhân gây ra bọng mắt.





​
Nguyên nhân như sau:

+ Do bẩm sinh, từ khi sinh ra đã có

+ Do da thiếu độ ẩm khiến vùng da quanh mắt bị khô, đặc việt là vùng mí mắt dưới bị sưng hình thành bọng mắt.

+ Do ngủ không ngon giấc, ngủ muộn, trằn trọc khó ngủ khiến vùng mắt bị thâm và sưng

+ Chế độ ăn uống không khoa học, uống nhiều rượu bia cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân gây bọng mắt.

+ Việc sử dụng kính áp tròng thường xuyên, dùng kính áp tròng kém chất lượng sẽ khiến mắt bị tổn thương, mệt mỏi, lờ đờ dẫn tới hình thành quầng thâm và bọng mắt.

*3. Nguyên nhân khiến bọng mắt dưới bị sưng*
Theo nhận định của các chuyên gia, tình trạng _bọng mắt dưới to_ hoặc bọng _bọng mắt dưới bị sưng_ và đau được hình thành bởi 2 nguyên nhân chính đó là do yếu tố di truyền bẩm sinh và do sự tác động của các yếu tố bên ngoài.





​
Đối với trường hợp bọng mắt dưới bị sưng do các yếu tố tác động bên ngoài như:  sự lão hóa do tuổi cao, sử dụng mũ phẩm, thức khuya, stress, chế độ dinh dưỡng không khoa học, khóc nhiều,… Đối với trường hợp _bọng mắt dưới bị sưng ngứa_ có thể do dị ứng, còn đối với trường hợp _bọng mắt dưới bị sưng đỏ_ có thể do đau mắt.

*4. Cách trị bọng mắt to hiệu quả nhất*
Các bạn có thể áp dụng một số các biện pháp trị _bọng mắt to_ như:

+ Sử dụng thì ướp lạnh chườm vào vùng mắt

+ Dùng khoai tây tươi cắt lát đắp vào vùng mắt vị thâm sưng

+ Dùng dưa chuột cắt lát đắp vào vùng trị bọng mắt to

+ Sử dụng túi trà lọc ấm để chườm mắt

+ Dùng tinh dầu massage mắt

Qua những thông tin mà chúng tôi chia sẻ, chắc hẳn các bạn đã biết được _bọng mắt to_ có sao không và cách khắc phục vĩnh viễn rồi phải không? Để đăng ký phẫu thuật lấy mỡ mắt tại VietCharm, các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666  hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để bác sĩ của chúng tôi thăm khám và tư vấn tận tình.


----------



## liendo14021993 (29/8/19)

ông anh spam ghê thế


----------

